# Gmail - problème serveur GOOGLE IMAP



## DELOS (26 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

Avec mes comptes GMAIL je ne peux envoyer ou recevoir un mail. 

Avec:
 Sparrow sur MacBook
 iPhone
 iPad

j'ai un problème Gmail : 

*Le serveur Google IMAP « imap.gmail.com » ne répond pas*. 

Par contre le problème n'est pas présent lorsque j'envoie un mail de la Webmail ICLOUD vers la Webmail GMAIL.

Sur iPhone et Sparrow (MacBook) j'ai effacé ces comptes pour les reparamétrer, mais je ne peux pas (plus) pour l'instant !!!

Dans les paramètres du compte GMAIL : IMAP est bien activé.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problème jusqu'à maintenant.  

Comment faire ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2013)

il arrive que les serveurs gmail soient en rade , ca dure rarement longtemps
( google a le plus gros parc de serveurs du monde !)

par contre y a peut etre un  fichier réglage qui foire
(et même si on efface recrée des comptes  dedans ca peut foirer si fichier naze)

autre hypothese les ports déréglés ou SSL mal coché ou mot de passe

imapgmail c'est 991
verifier dans les reglages avancés
-------------
j'ai parfois eu ce genre de souci  et une solution qui a marché chez moi plusieurs fois

se DELOGGUER du compte en ligne via l'appareil qui foire
redemarrer l'appareil et se relogguer


----------



## DELOS (26 Juillet 2013)

Finalement le problème est résolu  Tout seul.

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2013)

n'oublie pas de cliquer resolu ( en haut menu outils de discusion)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2013)

Chez moi aussi, ça déconnait hier soir. Et c'est revenu tout seul.

Comme le dit pascalformac, il arrive que les serveurs gmail soient en rade. Et ça dure effectivement rarement longtemps.


----------

